# Newbie with a question



## snowysdad (1 Jul 2012)

Hi all 

New to the forums.....looks ace!

Researched SS bikes a lot lately. A friend gave me the bug, so have decided to bite the bullet and go for the following:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products...speed-road-bike-ec033645#recommended_products

Any feedback on my initial choice would be much appreciated.

Thanks

SD


----------



## Pennine-Paul (1 Jul 2012)

It's overpriced and heavy
You can build your own much cheaper and to a better spec


----------



## Nihal (1 Jul 2012)

to this weird place Snowysdad.I'm not good at giving advice about buying bikes,but it looks good.Just wait for the fixie professionals and they'll give you some good advice.And again.And yes the price is................


----------



## Theseus (1 Jul 2012)

... and another thing



> The Cooper Sebring 2012 Road Bike is an edgy, aggressive track bike,


 
... it's not an effin track bike if it has brakes, flip flop hubs and bullhorn bars.


----------



## snowysdad (1 Jul 2012)

Thanks so far guys for the replies, some more info:

I get the whole, "build your own" thing, but I would rather not at this early stage. I also want something with bull horn type handlebars.

Thanks so far 

SD


----------



## Nihal (1 Jul 2012)

snowysdad said:


> Thanks so far guys for the replies, some more info:
> 
> I get the whole, "build your own" thing, but I would rather not at this early stage. I also want something with bull horn type handlebars.


Bull horn type handlebars as in these





You could get a good fixie bike with straight bars and buy bar ends.But actually,Drops are more comfortable and give variations for positioning.Keeping your hand in one single position while riding will cause pain after some time.Using these handlebars above is not quiet good as they cause a lot of instability and you don't have your brake levers close enough.

+what type of bike do you want.....Road,MTB or Hybrid(handlebars varies with each type)


----------



## snowysdad (1 Jul 2012)

Hi

Road


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Jul 2012)

If you're totally new to fixies how about starting off with the £150 jobby Argos sell?


----------



## Nihal (1 Jul 2012)

Then i would say Drops are more comfortable,but the again that preference varies from person to person


----------



## snowysdad (1 Jul 2012)

I am also looking at a Specialized Langster which, yes has drops....any views on this bike?

Many thanks


----------



## edindave (1 Jul 2012)

I'm looking at a first SS bike purchase and I think the Langster Steel looks good, seems to be well reviewed and I've heard it holds its value. 
It's in a similar price bracket as the Charge Plug which you haven't mentioned but might be worth a look if you haven't already considered it. As for drop bars, I'm leaning more towards bull horns for the main reason that on my road bike I spend 99% of the time on the hoods.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Jul 2012)

That Cooper bike is well overpriced IMHO.
I'd go with a Langster, Charge Plug or Giant Bowery, or even a Viking.
In fact, for over £700 I'd get the Viking, chuck a £10 set of bar ends on and spend the remaining £500+ on going on holiday on it.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2012)

snowysdad where are you based in the country ?

just go and pick up a decent 2nd hand 80's racer bike and frame with horizontal dropouts and wheel it to lbs and ask them to take rear cog set off and re dish the wheel along with a bmx single speed gear and hey presto for about £60 you have a single speed bike , i am on my 4th or 5th similar build great fun .

you could do same for a fixie but just keep an eye out for a flip flop hub then you can run either


----------



## Theseus (1 Jul 2012)

Not that I am biased, but I would also recommend the Pearson Touche. Mind you it has got a bit pricier than when I bought mine and I don't like the revised paint job with the white bit.


----------



## mangid (1 Jul 2012)

snowysdad said:


> I am also looking at a Specialized Langster which, yes has drops....any views on this bike?
> 
> Many thanks


 
Which one, aluminium or steel?

I've got a 2007 aluminum Langster, the frame is still original and has 35k miles on it. Everything else bit the dust many miles ago. First frame was replaced for free by Specialised, the 2006 didn't have steel plates to protect the soft aluminum dropouts. The wheels but the dust pretty quickly, they're just ball bearings and a winter of rain snow slush saw to them pretty quickly. Other bits I've simply upgraded over time.


----------



## snowysdad (1 Jul 2012)

mangid said:


> Which one, aluminium or steel?
> 
> I've got a 2007 aluminum Langster, the frame is still original and has 35k miles on it. Everything else bit the dust many miles ago. First frame was replaced for free by Specialised, the 2006 didn't have steel plates to protect the soft aluminum dropouts. The wheels but the dust pretty quickly, they're just ball bearings and a winter of rain snow slush saw to them pretty quickly. Other bits I've simply upgraded over time.



Sounds like a sturdy option....thanks for the reply


----------



## snowysdad (2 Jul 2012)

Thanks for the input so far folks!
Strange event happened today, friend has a Fuji 2012 Feather.....wow, it felt great! With the drops raised slightly upwards it felt right.
Any views on this bike?

Cheers

SD


----------



## simon.r (2 Jul 2012)

Have a look at On-One if you've not already done so, particularly the Macinato and Pompino.

I think you've hit the nail on the head in your post above - what feels right for you has to be what you go for. I'm biased, On-Ones seem to fit me perfectly. Have a ride / sit on a few rather than buying on specification and looks alone.


----------



## simon.r (2 Jul 2012)

In fact, at about 1/2 the price of your original linked bike, this looks like a great deal:

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOOMAC/on_one_macinato_special_edition


----------



## TechMech (28 Jul 2012)

Just bear in mind that the 2012 alloy langster is fixed/ fixed.


----------

